# Firewall legality



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

Okay, this is my first post on this forum, so be gentle...

I'm curious as to rather or not it is illegal to modify your firewall. Obviously, if you cut out a part that contains the VIN, you've done something bad, but... To what degree does this affect the structural integrity of the vehicle? If I had, let's say, a habit of throwing my car sideways...  Would the modification affect the handling?

Also, if it DOES affect the structural integrity, to what degree is modification acceptable? Is a 4" hole safe? What about a 4' weld-in of another firewall?

And, while I'm making this first post, can anyone recommend a place to buy seats from a skyline, or stock skyline rims?

I'm sorry if I missed a post while searching for this information. Instead of flaming, could you please send a link to that post?

Thanks.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

teejayhoward said:


> Okay, this is my first post on this forum, so be gentle...
> 
> I'm curious as to rather or not it is illegal to modify your firewall. Obviously, if you cut out a part that contains the VIN, you've done something bad, but... To what degree does this affect the structural integrity of the vehicle? If I had, let's say, a habit of throwing my car sideways...  Would the modification affect the handling?
> 
> ...


http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/ 

Go to the buy and sell section, put on a WTB post or look for one. They always have skyline parts for sale. The only thing gay is the shipping, but you might find someone with parts in US.


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/
> 
> Go to the buy and sell section, put on a WTB post or look for one. They always have skyline parts for sale. The only thing gay is the shipping, but you might find someone with parts in US.


Excellent! Now about that firewall question...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why the hell do you want to modify your firewall?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its not structural - or shouldne be. In a lot of cars they are just glued in. You cant remove it but you can drill holes in it


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, you can cut it out, and put in a new sheet metal one thats 2" back, and it wont affect your structure...i realize this now when a shop i know did it for their 1g DSM.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ive never seen a car inspected around here so i could be wrong but i dont personally think most people would check out wether your firewall of all things is legal.


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

The firewall legality issue actually arose when I was considering the RHD conversion. Unless I'm mistaken (Which happens more often than I'd care to admit) converting a s13 to RHD involves cutting out the 240sx firewall and welding in the silvia firewall. I've been searching for a LONG time to find pictures of someone who's done this, and all I've found so far are broken links. I think it was OPIUM that posted a picture of his front clip's wall. That's the closest I've gotten.

I like to be well informed when I discuss things of this nature with my friends, as I might be able to save them a pretty penny. Is there anyone on this forum that has pictures of the RHD conversion process? Or, does anyone know of somebody who has done this? Did they just cut new holes, or weld in the new firewall?

Also, I remember reading somewhere that one of the reasons the RB26DETT is such a hard install has something to do with one of the turbos (or something related to them?) needing to exist in the same space as the steering column. If the car was converted to RHD, would the entire RB26DETT fit in?

Oh, and for the flames I'm sure to get while talking about a right-hand-drive conversion... It's just a dream. I'm more interested in the technical aspects of it than the practical applications. I understand drive-thrus and passing would be damned near impossible. I honestly don't care. 

I have thought this subject through, researched, and come to just about the end of my rope. I'm sure it will never happen (the same way I'll never own that R32 I've been lusting over) but hey, who knows...

Well then. Flamers, do your worst. The rest of you... Help?

EDIT: Forgot to mention. What I was inquiring about was rather or not a firewall was one of those "safety devices" in a car that it's illegal to tamper with. (If you cut a hole in it, is your car unsafe?)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm just going to cut holes in my existing firewall. That way I'll have a correct and matching VIN # and I don't have to worry about one side being shorter than the other. I just want to switch the driver's position, not alter the structure of the car. That's why I kept just the firewall. So I could use it for reference. My game plan for right now, which may very well change, is to cut out templates out of cardboard, and drill accordingly. Then grind off studs, and mounting plates, and re-weld them in the correct positions. then put everything back in. Well not everything. I'm leaving out all the a/c and heat stuff to save weight, and also because I dont' give a damn about it. You may want to try it the other way if you can get a hold of the parts, but this to me was the most logical. I'm already worried about emissions/ inspection enough. I don't want them matching VIN #'s which they might do just to give me shit. Which they have done before in the past.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea that would be hard as hell to replace i think..... im just gonna cut some holes too when i finally get around to it


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Seem to me you should be able to cute out just the part of the firewall that you need from the RHD firewall. then cute a hole in the same place and weld the pice from the RHD into the LHD firewall.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, my friend brought that up yesterday. I never thought about that really. but it all makes perfect sense since most of it is just tac welded in place like all the other mounts, etc. i think that would be the easiest tihng to do. But I think my friend just wants another excuse to use his new sawzall.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Any excuse to use a sawzall is a good one. plus while you have everything out of the engine bay you could weld up your strut tower seems.


----------

